# New snoway on Wrangler



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

Things i forgot to think about when i had my new plow installed on my Wrangler.the rubber on the jeep is stock and after reading many threads they are useless in the snow pushing business{goodyear GSA}.When the dealer did the install i didn't have any weight in the rear of the jeep.my main question is if i add weight to the rear of the jeep to help with traction, will this change the set up of the plow, causing the blade angle to be different?should i buy a aggressive off road tire for extra rims i have..or get the blizzaks.in the stock size?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Add weight to the rear of your jeep. If it changes the plow angle adding weight is still better.
mud tires are terrible for snow traction (o boy hear come the not soers) snow is not like mud it compacts down to ice as soon as you drive on it. get a snow tire. the name of the game is traction and no tire will give you more snow traction than a specalty snow tire (not a M+S tire) such as a Blizzak. Michalen make a similar tire as do most other tire manufacturers. in the stock size


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

If your Sno-Way has down pressure you may not need any ballast. My XJ (Cherokee) does a great job plowing without any. The down pressure, when on, redistributes weight to the back axle increasing traction.

I change out my GSA's every Fall with studded, Wintermaster Plus snowtires (cheaper tires made by Cooper, bought at Tire Wharehouse). GSA's suck for winter traction. I plow a driveway with a 19% grade with a sharp lefthand turn and need all the traction I can get.  The tires are 225-75-16, which I stole off of my old GMC F/S pickup truck. They are mounted on dedicated Crager Soft-8 wheels (bought at Summit Racing).

Fran


----------



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

had 2" of snow today..luckily i have a few customers who don't tolerate any snow or are elderly.this gave me a chance to play with my new plow on my jeep.what i time saver this setup is on smaller drives.was a good practice day today.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Post some pictures for us. Lots and lots of Jeep owners out there running Sno-Way plows. 

We appreciate your business.


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

Gotta love those Get Stuck Always tires from goodyear


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

I had a set of cooper at's that worked well on my k5 blazer. I have the good Year mud tires that come on the rubbi and they work better then any tires i've had. I got them with the rubbi rim's last year.Loud as hell but then again it's a wrangler.


----------



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wanted to say thank you for the input. Bought regular snow tires in the stock size for the extra rims i have.All i could find were the Firestone Winterforce. at a local dealer, 90$ each mounted and balanced. i guess any tire is better then the Goodyear GSA i have on there now.


----------



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

Update....My jeep kicks ass..lol...we had 5 to 6" of wet heavy snow..My Wrangler with the snoway saved me 3 hours on my route over last year..{and i have more customers this year}the action on my snoway is much faster then the western on myF 350.the Down pressure makes back dargging more effective.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

TwistedMetal;456851 said:


> Update....My jeep kicks ass..lol...we had 5 to 6" of wet heavy snow..My Wrangler with the snoway saved me 3 hours on my route over last year..{and i have more customers this year}the action on my snoway is much faster then the western on myF 350.the Down pressure makes back dargging more effective.


Great to here that the plow is working out well for you. wesport

If you can post pics that would be great. I need a few more Jeep pictures for my photo library. 

Let it snow!!!! payup


----------



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

Will do Tom as soon i i find my camera...lol


----------

